# H: VCs, Daemons, Nids, SoB, Eldar, Orks W: $, Eldar, Necrons



## CleverAntics (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey there. I will accept international transactions, but the conditions surrounding it are rather restrictive; just trying to expand my trading possibilities, but I will detail those of you that are international. Canada is an exception as always. I trade retail for retail in instances of trading. 


*Have:* 

Space Marine Codex - Average wear, bent a little bit, dog ears, etc. 


*Epic IG:*

2x Leman Russ Battle Tank Blisters - Unopened 


*Vampire Counts:*

1x Army Book - Essentially new 
90x Zombies - Mostly unassembled, 20x painted, about 50x are legs & torsos; there are tons of bits to complete.
20x Skeletons - In various stages of assembly; do not have bases, but I'm sure I have enough to supply you with.
10x Grave Guard - Most are nearly built.
1x Varghulf - NiB. 
3x Spirit Hosts - Still in blisters, 1x blister opened.
5x HexWraiths - Horses are assembled, riders still in box on sprue; horses are built but without Black Knight Barding, so they can be made either way.
1x Vampire Lord mounted and on foot - same model; Primered/painted; Blood Knight model.
1x Vlad Von Carstien - Metal
1x Female Vampire - Primed, metal and some paint. 
1x Terrorghiest - Assembled, all additional bits except for the Strigoi Ghoul King are present. 
3x Crypt Horrors - Assembled, all the additional bits for the Varghiest are present.
1x Corpse Cart - NoS 
VC spell cards 


This lot retails for near $560; would take $150 shipped, OBO, however I WILL NOT budge much at all...as that is over half off.


*Will take $20 shipped for each book.*


*Eldar:*

All are OOP models; I believe they are last edition or something

2x Wraithlords - Metal, comes with 40mm base, each with only one leg glued; the rest of the bits are there, primed black and the other creme and black; creme and black one has a BL I think.
12x Striking Scorpions - 6x painted, 2x primed black, 2x Exarch's; one has Chainsword thing and the other the crab hand; last 2x are bare metal. All bits come with them.
11x Howling Banshees - All painted, Exarch has double ended blade. 
5x Rather OOP Scouts - I think the slot says "GW 1989"; sure look the part. 

*Will trade, or $80 shipped.*


*Tyranids:*

Trygon Prime - Assembled bare; comes with scenic Tyranid oval base
Carnifex - Assembled bare; 2x Scything Talons
Ravenors - NiB; box opened, but on sprues

*$75 shipped for the lot.*


*Sisters of Battle:*

No models have Backpacks, but I do have 4x bare backpacks to go along with them; the Heavy Flamer is the only model with a backpack, as is the HQ.


2x Canonesses - The standard one with a book and Bolt Pistol, though this one is missing it's right arm; the other is a cool conversion, I REALLY like it.
17x Battle Sisters - 6x Bolter sisters are painted; 5x are bare metal. 2x Flamers are painted. Superior with Chainsword and Plasma Pistol painted; 3x Stormbolters, 2x painted and 1x bare. 
Blessed Banner and Sicumlarius Imperalis - Blessed banner painted, other bare
8x Seraphim - 5x Bolt Pistols; 4x painted, 1x primed black. Superior is Chainsword Plasma Pistol. 2x Hand Flamers Sisters painted.
Heavy Bolter - Bare metal
Heavy Flamer - Bare metal and with backpack


And no, I do not have the WD for them. I do have a downloaded version, however. For these...believe it or not, retail is roughly $313.00!! However, with backpacks missing and etc...I'll take $130 shipped, or an offer for them; won't budge much AT ALL. Maybe $5 or $10 if it makes you feel better, but that price is more than half anyway. 

As far as parting out goes...postage is really racking up in expenses for me, so bigger bulks are more likely to be dealt. 


*Orks:* 

Most everything is AOBR that is listed below: 

Codex
Warboss - Painted
8x or so Nobz - Slugga/Choppa; two painted Powerklaw Nobz
98x Slugga/Choppa Boyz - Bare, to primed black, to painted, 50x or so painted, good to use as 'Ard Boyz
14x Shoota Boyz - 4x Big Shootas in addition to them
6x Dethkoptas - 3x primed black, 3x bare

*$140 and it is your's; shipping included.*


*Daemons:* 

Lord of Change - Painted nicely; staff is the Crescent shape, not silly face
Bloodthirster - Painted nicely
Keeper of Secrets - Painted nicely, Squid head bare and one tendril missing on head
Great Unclean One - Bare
FW Great Unclean One - Bare and assembled
2x Converted Khorne Heralds - Both bare, used WOC chariots to convert them, pulled by bare Bloodcrushers
6x Fiends - Painted 
9x Flamers - 3x bare, 6x painted; METAL
40x Bloodletters - 10x painted, don't know how many primed, then some bare and 10x NiB
15x or so Plaguebearers - Some painted
20 Daemonettes - Painted pink/blue/yellow
Flesh Hounds - assembled and bare


Will part out, but not too much; can't pay a lot for postage.


*Wants:* 

Prefer current models, but COULD be persuaded. 

$$ via PayPal is always good.


*Eldar:* 

Wraithlords - Plastic
Wraithguard
Dark Reapers
Farseer
Warlocks
Swooping Hawks
War Walkers
Artillery platforms - Scatter Lasers


*Necrons:* 

Wraiths - New plastic
Spyders - New plastic
Triarch Stalkers
Deathmarks 
Monolith
Scarabs
Tomb Blades
Doom Scythe
Night Scythe
Lychguard
Flayed Ones





Thanks for looking!


----------



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

I shot you a PM regarding the Daemons.


----------

